# "The Lawnmower Man" (Stephen King)



## Abishai100 (Sep 1, 2014)

This short-story by Stephen King which was later adapted and extended loosely into a full-length feature-film about virtual reality paranoia presents the expectation-virus spook story of a suburbanite who hires a special lawnmowing service that turns out to be an eerie and horrifying homestead coup-d'etat operation involving a demonic figure and voyeurism phantoms.

"The Lawnmower Man" (Stephen King) is the perfect modern age story relevant to our paranormal fears about territory exorcism.







Videoman Earth-8107 - Marvel Comics Database


----------



## shart_attack (Sep 1, 2014)

You can also see a really crappy re-run of it in this 2014 film:

Transcendence 2014 film - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------

